# Nude Zero Suit Samus Cheat!



## coolbho3000 (Mar 12, 2008)

Must be in a 4-player brawl:
First player's name: Jus
Second player's name: tin
Third player's name: Bai
Fourth player's name: ley

When this is accomplished, the cheat is confirmed, and whoever plays as zero suit samus will have an alternate costume.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 12, 2008)

picture ?


----------



## Shuny (Mar 12, 2008)

It must be a fake


----------



## coolbho3000 (Mar 12, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> picture ?


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 12, 2008)

Picture or didn't happened!

or better..

TITS OR GTFO!


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Mar 12, 2008)

Jus...tin...Bai...ley
Justin Bailey


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Masta_mind257 said:
			
		

> Jus...tin...Bai...ley
> Justin Bailey


LOL REALLY I COULDVE NEVER SEEN THAT MYSELF

*Posts merged*

Screenshot btw


----------



## Westside (Mar 12, 2008)

Nude Samus was unlocked, bricks were shat.


----------



## Veho (Mar 12, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Nude Samus was unlocked, bricks were shat.


Wait till you see the nude Wario cheat... 


My eeeeyesss


----------



## Lyuse (Mar 12, 2008)

Why are you guys posting nude digital women ?

Samus is a guy btw


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 12, 2008)

Lyuse said:
			
		

> Why are you guys posting nude digital women ?
> 
> Samus is a guy btw



lmao I hope that was a troll.


----------



## Veho (Mar 12, 2008)

Lyuse said:
			
		

> Samus is a guy btw


I think Samus is a pretty cool guy, eh kills Metroids and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## m3rox (Mar 12, 2008)

Lyuse said:
			
		

> Why are you guys posting nude digital women ?
> 
> Samus is a guy btw



I really hope you were joking..


----------



## Dingler (Mar 12, 2008)

veho said:
			
		

> Lyuse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Zelda is a really cool guy, he kills Gorons and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Lazycus (Mar 12, 2008)

Lyuse said:
			
		

> Why are you guys posting nude digital women ?
> 
> Samus is a guy btw



You fail on both sentences!


----------



## Lyuse (Mar 12, 2008)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> Lyuse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You fail for not getting the joke


----------



## Dingler (Mar 12, 2008)

Someone ruined my perfect image of Samus:






/end testosterone injection


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 12, 2008)

Metroid is an awesome guy. Does his gun come off of his arm or?



edit: has anyone seen the picture fo the girl that looks exactly like this?




edit 2: nevermind found it






protip: original is nude..google image roberta murgo


----------



## Dingler (Mar 12, 2008)

Either the creator of the artwork, watched too much porn, or it's an extreme coincidence


----------



## Veho (Mar 12, 2008)

Dingler said:
			
		

> Either the creator of the artwork, watched too much porn, or it's an extreme coincidence


I think it's the former. And who could blame him? Roberta Murgo is teh hawt.


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 12, 2008)

Lyuse said:
			
		

> Why are you guys posting nude digital women ?
> 
> Samus is a guy btw



FAIL


----------



## Anakir (Mar 12, 2008)

Someone who can actually cosplay and did pretty well on it.


----------



## Lyuse (Mar 12, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Lyuse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO U 


see my above post


----------



## jumpman17 (Mar 12, 2008)

If you're battling Snake and activate the nude cheat, is it an instant win if he dies of a heart attack?


----------



## superrob (Mar 12, 2008)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> If you're battling Snake and activate the nude cheat, is it an instant win if he dies of a heart attack?


----------



## Elrinth (Mar 12, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Someone who can actually cosplay and did pretty well on it.


she's swedish and you'd think a swedish girl would fit perfectly with blond hair and blue eyes.. but that girl don't fit in my book. but nevertheless, if I'd meet her irl I'd praise her and ask if I could take a picture with her!


----------



## dakeyras (Mar 12, 2008)

I was under the impression that nude meant like..no part of the body covered? This thread does not deliver damnit.


----------



## anime_junkie (Mar 13, 2008)

I think Halo is a pretty cool guy. eh invented metroid and doesnt afraid of anything.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 13, 2008)

any nude suit in game pics ?


----------



## cubin' (Mar 13, 2008)

Did they model her breasts and vagina or is it just a skin coloured suit?


----------



## Tomobobo (Mar 13, 2008)

i think samus is a pretty cool guy. eh invented halo and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Urza (Mar 13, 2008)

MENU UNO SUIT SAMUS


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 13, 2008)

FAKKKKKKKKKKKKKKE


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 13, 2008)

REAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 13, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> REAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL


That's what SHE said!


----------



## dakeyras (Mar 13, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> FAKKKKKKKKKKKKKKE



DISAPOOOOOOINTING


----------



## PBC (Mar 13, 2008)

Tomobobo said:
			
		

> i think samus is a pretty cool guy. eh invented halo and doesn't afraid of anything.




I think Rupaul is a pretty cool guy. He invented dragqueens and he isn't afriad of chuck norris.






Word covergirl.


----------



## CCNaru (Mar 13, 2008)

Dingler said:
			
		

> veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cant believe you guys just let a fail go

and another one right above me


----------



## benchma®k (Mar 13, 2008)

*Automatic winz in the 'Ultimate Fail thread':*



			
				Lazycus said:
			
		

> You fail on both sentences!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lazycus (Mar 14, 2008)

Did I win on a fail, or fail to win?


----------



## VVoltz (Mar 14, 2008)

The code works wonders. =)
Thx


----------



## MC DUI (Mar 14, 2008)

The only thing I have to contribute is damn that Roberta Murgo is very fine.


----------



## VVoltz (Mar 14, 2008)

MC DUI said:
			
		

> The only thing I have to contribute is damn that Roberta Murgo is very fine.


She is pretty, better looking than Samus IMO, mainly because of the fact that she is indeed real.


----------



## Relys (Mar 14, 2008)

Needs moar sauce.

Rule 32 NOW!


----------



## coolbho3000 (Mar 14, 2008)

VVoltz said:
			
		

> The code works wonders. =)
> Thx


You're welcome.


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 15, 2008)

Old hentai is old, but good nonetheless.


----------



## VVoltz (Mar 15, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Old hentai is old, but good nonetheless.








, she still moves my ground 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, divorce is a bitch


----------



## personman700 (Mar 22, 2008)

it isn't working! why not?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1P:Jus
2p:tin
3p:Bai
4p:ley
no spaces or cheat modes or things i have to do to unlock it?


----------



## Costello (Mar 22, 2008)

The real code is:
1P:you
2p:are
3p:an
4p:idiot


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 22, 2008)

Dingler said:
			
		

> veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The sad thing is how fast that "really cool guy" nonsense is spreading ... I was sadly present at the first time it happened ... that was a black day for the internet.


----------



## agentbravo (Mar 22, 2008)

doesnt seem to work for me


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 22, 2008)

personman700 said:
			
		

> it isn't working! why not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You people seriously fail


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 22, 2008)

personman700 said:
			
		

> it isn't working! why not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol.. the guy joined the forum just for that.. EPIC FAIL!

He really deserves it..


----------



## jumpman17 (Mar 22, 2008)

personman700 said:
			
		

> it isn't working! why not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? Works here. Just keep trying. LAWL.


----------



## xJonny (Mar 22, 2008)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> personman700 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Worked first time for me!


----------



## Costello (Mar 22, 2008)

woo! worked for me after my 399th attempt! yay!


----------



## xJonny (Mar 22, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> woo! worked for me after my 399th attempt! yay!



This is testimony for the people who can't get it working, to try it another 398 times!


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 22, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> personman700 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOO....
I worked so little for such a cool trophy...


----------



## Mewgia (Mar 24, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> The real code is:
> 1P:you
> 2p:are
> 3p:an
> 4p:idiot



help! i tried to input this code but idiot doesn't fit! what should i do?????


----------



## xJonny (Mar 24, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


try every other combination possible. that'll definately work.


----------



## paul1991 (Mar 24, 2008)

Im having trouble, but I think I know what is wrong.

This, in fact, does not work on PAL. 
Phail...


----------



## ndzrstsms (Apr 2, 2008)

The nude zero suit samus cheat:

1p: Jus
2p: tin
3p: Bai
4p: ley

is a fake!


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 3, 2008)

ndzrstsms said:
			
		

> The nude zero suit samus cheat:
> 
> 1p: Jus
> 2p: tin
> ...


You're not trying hard enough.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 3, 2008)

it only works if you hold the controller upside down when you enter it.


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 3, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> it only works if you hold the controller upside down when you enter it.



Only if your playing with the Game Cube controller.. if you're using the Wii controler, you have to shake it while entering the code..


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 3, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah i forgot about that.. but who uses a wii controller anyways


----------



## Warren_303 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah and I just tried it with the Classic controller and after you select Samus she does a lapdance act.

Sooo awesome.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Apr 3, 2008)

Cheat confirmed working, video for proof;
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3069118046438877026


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2008)

Is that Little?


----------



## ndzrstsms (Apr 3, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what is upside down


----------



## ndzrstsms (Apr 3, 2008)

if the code works
does samus have a costume the u choose from or is it when u use zero samus is it there


----------



## megatron_lives (Apr 3, 2008)

? FAIL! 

you probably did a bad iso burn if it doesn't work. try posting more on this thread, then it might work. 

Or alternatively, wank off to the universe of hentai you can find online, with no effort at all.

Enjoy.

and @ ::5pYd3r:: , God dam you, I saw _him_! I've been clean for 16 years and then...


----------



## ndzrstsms (Apr 3, 2008)

if tcode is real show me a video of it on BRAWL


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 3, 2008)

ndzrstsms said:
			
		

> if tcode is real show me a video of it on BRAWL


can't, you aren't allowed to post nude pics or videos on gbatemp.
READ DA RULES


----------



## Endogene (Apr 3, 2008)

I wonder how long it will take before someone actually makes a nude skin for that game.
I guess as soon as a tool will be released to open up the texture packages of smash bros, haaaaa reminds me of the good old days of tomb raider and custom skins


----------



## ndzrstsms (Apr 3, 2008)

do u have to choose samus or zero siut samus when u enter the code?
Is the costume one that u can select like white mario or not?


----------



## xJonny (Apr 3, 2008)

ndzrstsms said:
			
		

> do u have to choose samus or zero siut samus when u enter the code?
> Is the costume one that u can select like white mario or not?



Some people reported it working with different ones, try all of them!


----------



## ndzrstsms (Apr 4, 2008)

i t all of them and nothing happened


----------



## ndzrstsms (Apr 4, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> ndzrstsms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



look at the other pages


----------



## Kiok (Apr 4, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Must be in a 4-player brawl:
> First player's name: Jus
> Second player's name: tin
> Third player's name: Bai
> ...



DOES IT WORK ON PAL???


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 4, 2008)

No, cos it doesn't work ... period.

And no, I wasn't one of the ones dumb enough to try lol

Seen too many of these nonsense things over the years ... *YAWN*


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 4, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> No, cos it doesn't work ... period.
> 
> And no, I wasn't one of the ones dumb enough to try lol
> 
> Seen too many of these nonsense things over the years ... *YAWN*


How do you know it doesn't work if you haven't tried it?


----------



## GizmoDuck (Apr 4, 2008)

I just tried this and got a naked Donkey Kong instead.  Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 4, 2008)

xpike said:
			
		

> I just tried this and got a naked Donkey Kong instead.  Am I doing something wrong?


Unless you count his tie, Donkey Kong is already naked.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 4, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because a) It's by family-friendly Nintendo, b) after the Hot Coffee incident, do you honestly think any company would include anything remotely like that?, c) I wasn't born yesterday lol


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 4, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You still don't know for sure.

I back this cheat up 100% as I've always had. If it doesn't work for you, you aren't trying hard enough.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 4, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sad little man *YAWN* ... lol you go on with yourself, see how many other sad little men you can get to believe you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




April Fool's Day is over


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 4, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FYI, I posted this on March 12. So not an April fools.


----------



## Ferrariman (Apr 4, 2008)

1: Nintendo isn't that stupid
2: This is the testing area
3: This was made to confuse you, loser
4: Nintendo hasn't made a nude game, ever
5: Billions of people have played this game. And 8 year old play it, too
6: the ERSB would find it
7: it would be banned by now.


----------



## Dominator (Apr 4, 2008)

THE END OF THE WORLD IS NEAR


----------



## Ferrariman (Apr 4, 2008)

Wrong topic... 

you screwed up bad.


----------



## mastermanna123 (Apr 4, 2008)

U ppl have it all wrong.
You need to use trucha signer to enter the nude zss into the game


----------



## Westside (Apr 4, 2008)

This can only be unlocked in while flying in a Volkswagen Jetta with a 120" TV inside.


----------



## xJonny (Apr 4, 2008)

mastermanna123 said:
			
		

> U ppl have it all wrong.
> You need to use trucha signer to enter the nude zss into the game



Yeah, you have to hardcode 
First player's name: Jus
Second player's name: tin
Third player's name: Bai
Fourth player's name: ley


----------



## ndzrstsms (Apr 4, 2008)

xJonny said:
			
		

> mastermanna123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is that it?


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 4, 2008)

1P: Jus
2P: tin
3P: Bai
4P: ley

No items.
ZSS ONLY
Final Destination.


----------



## pasc (Apr 4, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> This can only be unlocked in while flying in a Volkswagen Jetta with a 120" TV inside.








  at the Jetta Part


----------



## mastermanna123 (Apr 7, 2008)

Confirmed working on PAL Wii with Trucha Signer.
cause i have herd rumors that u need to (for PAL Wiis) put in this hardcode and i tried it, adn it worked  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :

1st: bisc
2nd: uits
3rd: and
4th: tea






The UK adn europeans sure hav it weirder. oh well. gud luck, and have fun guys!


----------



## ndzrstsms (Apr 17, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> ndzrstsms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then email me a video:
[email protected]


----------



## NonStopInTheMix (Apr 17, 2008)

i think the big problem here is everybody's forgetting the special unlock code you have to put in along with the player names!
Konami and nintendo obviously were in this together.

1P: Jus
2P: tin
3P: Bai
4P: ley

Then in game:
Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, B, A, Start.

Enjoy =)


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 17, 2008)

ndzrstsms said:
			
		

> awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's like saying "email me ROMs." Do you WANT to get banned?


----------



## xJonny (Apr 17, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> ndzrstsms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least be discreet and get it PMed


----------



## ndzrstsms (Apr 19, 2008)

where can i get a trucha singer?


----------



## ndzrstsms (Apr 19, 2008)

copy this picture to paint and invert colors to have her become topless!!


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 19, 2008)

Works on PAL ?


----------



## superrob (Apr 19, 2008)

Confirmed working on pal


----------



## Maverick_z (Apr 19, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> copy this picture to paint and invert colors to have her become topless!! biggrin.gif



sure


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 19, 2008)

It works here's a screen


----------



## superrob (Apr 19, 2008)

bosscolor said:
			
		

> It works here's a screen


No you have a censored version of brawl.


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 19, 2008)

To see The nude samus  you must watch it on the photo channel


----------



## superrob (Apr 19, 2008)

bosscolor said:
			
		

> The screen works only in the wii , you must watch it on the photo channel


Ahhh inow i see


----------



## bosscolor (Apr 19, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> bosscolor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enjoy !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It works only for PAL


----------



## metroid lover (May 10, 2008)

dude your cheat SUCKS! i did exactly as you said and guess what? nothing! is there a map i have to do or what?


----------



## Zankurou (May 10, 2008)

Man you guys suck at codes. I've already gotten it working. >


----------



## distorted.freque (May 10, 2008)

metroid lover said:
			
		

> dude your cheat SUCKS! i did exactly as you said and guess what? nothing! is there a map i have to do or what?



Did you actually read through the whole thing?


----------



## coolbho3000 (May 10, 2008)

ndzrstsms said:
			
		

> copy this picture to paint and invert colors to have her become topless!!


Awwwwwwww


----------



## Strider (May 10, 2008)

metroid lover said:
			
		

> dude your cheat SUCKS! i did exactly as you said and guess what? nothing! is there a map i have to do or what?



Yes, you have to use the secret map the first time or it won't work.


----------



## metroid lover (May 11, 2008)

whats the secret map? i gotta know man! iv tried 10 times in 10 different codes! could you tell me exactly how to do it? PLZ?????????????????


----------



## metroid lover (May 11, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> metroid lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yes. i did. tried every code. nothing. by the way, for everyone who thinks samus is a dude, you need to ACTUALLY LOOK AT HER! i mean come on! haven't you played ANY of the metroid prime games? when shes hit by a minster, she makes a girl sound. play her games!


----------



## metroid lover (May 11, 2008)

can anyone tell me exactly how to do this cheat? PLZ???


----------



## Narin (May 11, 2008)

Oh my god, this is so sweet. I tried entering this cheat at this Wii kiosk that was offering Super SMash Brothers as a playable game and ended up getting kicked out of the store because of it. Haha, naked Samus is so god damn hot.


----------



## B-Blue (May 11, 2008)




----------



## xJonny (May 11, 2008)

metroid lover said:
			
		

> can anyone tell me exactly how to do this cheat? PLZ???



It's already been clearly explained, read through the WHOLE topic...


----------



## Whizz (May 11, 2008)

metroid pervert said:
			
		

> can anyone tell me exactly how to do this cheat? PLZ???



Before entering the code, you have to finish the classic mode 10 times on very hard with Yoshi. Then you enter the code with your controller upside down. Geez, is it that hard?


----------



## B-Blue (May 11, 2008)

metroid lover said:
			
		

> can anyone tell me exactly how to do this cheat? PLZ???



Finish SSE under 5 minutes


----------



## metroid lover (May 12, 2008)

i can get the very hard 10 times on classic but with YOSHI??!!?!? Yoshi is the second worst character in the whole game! theres no way i can do that! but ill try.......thsi is gonna be hard.....

*Posts merged*

and whats sse? ohh...i think i may know....oh boy....


----------



## metroid lover (May 12, 2008)

wait nvm. i dont know what SSE is. and i REALLY dont want to do the classic thing...


----------



## metroid lover (May 12, 2008)

xJonny said:
			
		

> metroid lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i did. there are many people who psted many ways of doing the cheat. i did them all. none works. help plz!


----------



## Ferrariman (May 12, 2008)

is this guy serious? You have to enter the code During the credits!


----------



## hanman (May 12, 2008)

WOOHOO!  i finally unlocked n00d samus!

time to go fap...


----------



## SkankyYankee (May 12, 2008)

Its the fail that doesn't end....


----------



## Tomobobo (May 12, 2008)

I think Mario is a pretty cool guy.  eh invented mushrooms and isn't afraid of metroids.


----------



## B-Blue (May 12, 2008)

metroid lover said:
			
		

> i can get the very hard 10 times on classic but with YOSHI??!!?!? Yoshi is the second worst character in the whole game! theres no way i can do that! but ill try.......thsi is gonna be hard.....
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> and whats sse? ohh...i think i may know....oh boy....



SSE = Subspace Emissary



Spoiler



AND THERE'S NO NUDE SAMUS CHEAT!!!!!
IT WAS A JOKE


----------



## jan777 (May 12, 2008)

can we count how many people actually tried this awsome cheat?


----------



## hanman (May 12, 2008)

it's over 9000!!!!!


----------



## Tomobobo (May 12, 2008)

But how many have tried it in the nude?


----------



## hanman (May 12, 2008)

Tomobobo said:
			
		

> But how many have tried it in the nude?



it's over 9000!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 125362 (May 19, 2008)

does this really work?


----------



## Narin (May 19, 2008)

chaosoul said:
			
		

> does this really work?


Yes


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 19, 2008)

chaosoul said:
			
		

> does this really work?


Of course it works.
I mean really why would it not work.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 19, 2008)

metroid lover said:
			
		

> can anyone tell me exactly how to do this cheat? PLZ???


Wow metroid lover.It's just funny.


----------



## Deleted member 125362 (May 19, 2008)

i don't wanna do classic very hard with yoshi ten times...


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 19, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> metroid lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lololololol9oololqwefihrjio???????? ??????????? ???
sorry moderators,superbisors,IRC staff,administartors for triple posting,but can't you agree how funny this is.
IT really works,and yet he can't get it too work,lpololosargh.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 19, 2008)

metroid lover said:
			
		

> whats the secret map? i gotta know man! iv tried 10 times in 10 different codes! could you tell me exactly how to do it? PLZ?????????????????


Do you need any help,I can help you I have done it 5 times.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 19, 2008)

ndzrstsms said:
			
		

> awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have already sent you a pic,also I added nude peach and zelda.


----------



## Deleted member 125362 (May 19, 2008)

kais said:
			
		

> metroid lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need help please explain carefully how you do this


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 19, 2008)

chaosoul said:
			
		

> kais said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK first of all erase your SSBB saved game,you can not have an existing save file.
OK so now you have a new file go to "solo" and play "classic" with all available characters that you start out with,not the ones that you unlock,and beat it on hard with each one.Oh and do the name thing that is mentioned in the beginning of the thread it is essential this is in alternative way to do it.


After yu are done with this I will tell you what to do next.


----------



## Deleted member 125362 (May 19, 2008)

aww man i wnat my game data oh well but first saves on sd card


----------



## Ducks_on_Parade (May 19, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> metroid lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If this cheat works, howcome this says SPOILER? My friend tried it just a little while ago and it didn't work. Oh, and that pic of Nude Samus was PHOTO SHOP EDITED!!! GET REAL!!!


----------



## GbaDoctor (May 19, 2008)

ROFL.


----------



## notnarb (May 19, 2008)

Ducks_on_Parade said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're friend is going to hate this but the 10 very hard runs need to be in under 5 minutes each and if I remember correctly, sequentially (that is, in order) probably because anyone can just spam eggs with yoshi indefinately


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 20, 2008)

Wow what retards the cheat is amazingly easy to do,and yet you are crying for not being able to make it work.


----------



## Narin (May 20, 2008)

Has anyone here unlocked the nude Peach code yet? What a shocker, huh?


----------



## Maverick_z (May 20, 2008)

why would you want to do that in the first place. isn't Samus good enough already?


----------



## Salamantis (May 20, 2008)

Maverick_z said:
			
		

> why would you want to do that in the first place. isn't Samus good enough already?



Yes, but she can be better


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 20, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Has anyone here unlocked the nude Peach code yet? What a shocker, huh?


Yeah I have.Beat Hard with the Ice Climbers like 10 times or something,Oh and make sure your P1 name is JOJO.
Good Luck.


----------



## Man18 (May 20, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Has anyone here unlocked the nude Peach code yet? What a shocker, huh?


is that a pun?


----------



## Ducks_on_Parade (May 21, 2008)

I discovered how zero suit samus was acctually nude. Its either an italian version of Super Smash Bros., it's the spanish version, or its photo shop edited. The way i knew it was italian was because in a video of nude zero suit samus i saw said "meno uno" samus. Thats italian. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh, meno in italian means "minus" and uno means "one" so it was "minus one suit samus" LEARN ITALIAN!!!


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 21, 2008)

Ducks_on_Parade said:
			
		

> I discovered how zero suit samus was acctually nude. Its either an italian version of Super Smash Bros., it's the spanish version, or its photo shop edited. The way i knew it was italian was because in a video of nude zero suit samus i saw said "meno uno" samus. Thats italian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Retard making up shit,because you don't know how to do the cheat.


----------



## Ducks_on_Parade (May 21, 2008)

kais said:
			
		

> Ducks_on_Parade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok suuuuuuuuuurrrrree. heres the link to the video. the comments say "italian" and "spanish" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWGGEV0iS5s Also, I went to a translator web site to look it up. I WAS RIGHT!!
Meno: http://www.wordreference.com/iten/Meno
Uno: http://www.wordreference.com/iten/Uno


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 22, 2008)

^^ 
I beg to dream and differ from the hollow lies


----------



## Deleted member 125362 (May 22, 2008)

kais said:
			
		

> chaosoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im done what do you do next


----------



## zidane_genome (May 22, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Narin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why else do you think Mario has saved her, what like 30 times, from Bowser, and why do you think Bowser keeps kidnapping her?  She's hot under that pink dress man!  You ever see her in Mario Tennis, or in that hot lil outfit she wears on bikes in Mario Kart Wii?  Now you know!

/sarcastic nonsense


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 22, 2008)

chaosoul said:
			
		

> kais said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do the supspace emissary on hard....It shouldn't be that hard,but make sure at the beginning you chose kirby to fight against mario,and after that just complete subspace emissary as you usually do.


----------



## Deleted member 125362 (May 22, 2008)

Do you have to unlock everything? like subspace 100%


----------



## BoomtownBilly (May 22, 2008)

You need to stick the original cart in the slot at the back..........

then put on your wizard hat.


----------



## CockroachMan (May 22, 2008)

Seems to me that a lot of people are having problems to use this cheat.

So, I made a video tutorial to explain it step by step:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0

Hope it helps


----------



## Deleted member 125362 (May 22, 2008)

lol lolololol


----------



## BoomtownBilly (May 22, 2008)

chaosoul said:
			
		

> lol lolololol



nice edit


----------



## WildWon (May 22, 2008)

BoomtownBilly said:
			
		

> You need to stick the original cart in the slot at the back..........
> 
> then put on your wizard hat.



I prefer putting on my wizard robe and hat.  And casting Lvl 3 Eroticism, turning you into a real beautiful woman.


----------



## joedodgy (May 22, 2008)

thanks to your great video i finally got it working!! 

its all in the video pplz, dont ask me for any clues or nuthin' coz i'm never gonna give it up, never gonna let you down, never gonna run around and desert you..nor would i want to make you cry, say goodbye, tell a lie or hurt you..argh!!!


----------



## coolbho3000 (May 23, 2008)

I still can't believe people are having trouble figuring this out.

It's not that hard!


----------



## xJonny (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, I did it even without the video!


----------



## smartbp50 (May 27, 2008)

it doesnt work i just tried it and u cant just pick zero suit samus. u have to pick samus first


----------



## xJonny (May 27, 2008)

Liar!


----------



## fristi (May 27, 2008)

Lyuse said:
			
		

> Why are you guys posting nude digital women ?
> 
> Samus is a guy btw



0.o
if samus is a guy
then i'm the king of pie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw i found fan art 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uZr3JWYdy8...feature=related


----------



## ndzrstsms (May 30, 2008)

email me a video of it working [email protected]


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

ndzrstsms said:
			
		

> email me a video of it working [email protected]


Lazy ass!
Do it your self.
Nobody is going to even bother.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 4, 2008)

_*Lolz
Lolz
Lolz
Lolz
Lolz
Lolz
Lolz
Lolz
Lolz
Lolz
Lolz
Lolz
Lolz
Lolz*_


----------



## Ducks_on_Parade (Jul 1, 2008)

I just checked, it's Italian not Spanish.


----------



## PimpPharaoh (Jul 5, 2008)

this definetly works

n it works with wario...but i wouldnt do it


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jul 5, 2008)

I can't believe this thread has more views than any of the stickied threads in the entire Testing Area. Perhaps it should be stickied.

(hint hint)

After all it is the single greatest cheat ever put into a video game, ever.


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm not gonna decribe how I lol'd reading through this topic


----------



## DoubleD45 (Aug 22, 2008)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> I'm not gonna decribe how I lol'd reading through this topic



Same here, xD


----------



## coolbho3000 (Aug 22, 2008)

DoubleD45 said:
			
		

> skawo96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously bumpage


----------



## Gore (Aug 22, 2008)

this was the greatest 13 pages of my life


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Aug 22, 2008)

lol and there are actually nubcakes that made a account just to ask how it works


----------



## alex (Aug 22, 2008)

Dj-Biscuit said:
			
		

> lol and there are actually nubcakes that made a account just to ask how it works


I know, it's so simple!


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 22, 2008)

Dude this cheat is true. I can do it with DK.


----------



## alex (Aug 22, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> Dude this cheat is true. I can do it with DK.


Too bad when I used it my friend was Wario.

Nude Samus vs Nude Wario, not pretty.


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh man pikachu is also nude WTF cakes. This cheat is one of the 7 wonders...


----------



## elfsander (Aug 22, 2008)

yes it really is.


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 22, 2008)

Another confirmation that this cheat is working
--> Use Ganondorf and break a smash ball. Press the B or 2 (depends on controller) and Ganondorf transform into a beast with no clothes on.


----------



## alex (Aug 22, 2008)

O.o
I unlocked Lara Croft by doing this too many times... Awesome!


----------



## pasc (Aug 22, 2008)

kais said:
			
		

> chaosoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well thats just evil, but let's not forget the super special peach & zero suit samus nude on one picture with strawberry shake cheat ! man it's just so awesome, now I want a  logo


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 22, 2008)

Theres another cheat i found. With peach, do the up a attack where she kicks up and leaves an opening to her you know what. Quickly use marios recovery below peach(peach has to be on a one layer platform) and an egg will pop out of peach. The same way as yoshis egg when he eats someone. Then baby mario and luigi comes out.


----------



## alex (Aug 22, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> Theres another cheat i found. With peach, do the up a attack where she kicks up and leaves an opening to her you know what. Quickly use marios recovery below peach(peach has to be on a one layer platform) and an egg will pop out of peach. The same way as yoshis egg when he eats someone. Then baby mario and luigi comes out.


Cool, I'm going to try that now!

EDIT: It works!


----------



## Gore (Aug 23, 2008)

it's not funny without people who can't get it working


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 24, 2008)

photoshop


----------



## VariaTyra (Dec 4, 2008)

U GUYS ARE CRAZY!?! nud samus.... it sounds like ur a bunch of guys looking at a nud girl!?! and some of u called samus a guy? SHAME SHAME SHAME
*shakes head*


----------



## sland (Dec 4, 2008)

VariaTyra said:
			
		

> U GUYS ARE CRAZY!?! nud samus.... it sounds like ur a bunch of guys looking at a nud girl!?! and some of u called samus a guy? SHAME SHAME SHAME
> *shakes head*




Who are you to judge all of us?!?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 4, 2008)

VariaTyra said:
			
		

> U GUYS ARE CRAZY!?! nud samus.... it sounds like ur a bunch of guys looking at a nud girl!?! and some of u called samus a guy? SHAME SHAME SHAME
> *shakes head*



*self censored

Welcome to the 'Temp, I guess.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 4, 2008)

It didn't werk I gess i jsut google it up like alweys D: 



Spoiler



[/kidding]


----------



## Raika (Dec 4, 2008)

VariaTyra said:
			
		

> U GUYS ARE CRAZY!?! nud samus.... it sounds like ur a bunch of guys looking at a nud girl!?! and some of u called samus a guy? SHAME SHAME SHAME
> *shakes head*


Oooh who's the crazy one bumping this thread.


----------



## VariaTyra (Dec 4, 2008)

(sigh)...
No i am just saying its wrong... thats all... i am not trying to judge u... i just think it's a shame...


----------



## coolbho3000 (Dec 4, 2008)

Perversion has made me the owner of perhaps the most viewed thread on GBAtemp. Thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This speaks volumes about our forum


----------



## VariaTyra (Dec 4, 2008)

then ur the one thatz crazy!?! wat made u post this thread anyway? samus is one of the best characters in the SSB game and u think u had to mess around with her, y?


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 4, 2008)

Heh this thread is old. Good old days


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 4, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> Heh this thread is old. Good old days


Let it rest in peace.


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 4, 2008)

FAIL


----------



## Raika (Dec 4, 2008)

No you.


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 4, 2008)

ok


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 4, 2008)

Dingler said:
			
		

> veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Peach is a super cool guy, he kills Bowser and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 4, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> No you.


No u


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 4, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO BOTH OF YOUZ


----------



## Raika (Dec 4, 2008)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> Holaitsme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO 3 OF YOUZ!!........................wait a sec something's wrong....


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 4, 2008)

NO RAIKA! JUST, NO!


----------



## Raika (Dec 4, 2008)

wadwadwadwadwadwadwadwadwadwadwadwadwad


----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> agentgamma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO ALL OF U! 

No, wait... 

NO NONE OF U! 

Or was it... 

NO U U U U!


----------



## Raika (Dec 4, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO ITS YOU OR US OR THEM, WAIT NO ITS ME....NO ITS US....NO WAIT ITS THEM,WHICH IS US,WHICH IS YOU AND ME, WHICH IS US!!.....IM CONFUSED!!


----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> NO ITS YOU OR US OR THEM


IT'S U'R'US!!!! Like Toys'R'Us, only not! Only it's _you_ guise, not me.


----------



## Raika (Dec 4, 2008)

You sir, are confusing me.


----------



## VariaTyra (Dec 4, 2008)

u guys are crazy


----------



## Orangegamer (Dec 4, 2008)

u guys are off topic
anywho
coolbho3000
if u think this real
take a video of it
and show it to everyone


----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2008)

Can't. This is a family-friendly forum.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Dec 4, 2008)

Orangegamer said:
			
		

> u guys are off topic
> anywho
> coolbho3000
> if u think this real
> ...


Are you crazy? That's just asking for a ban.

If you like it, try harder!


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 5, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Orangegamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found that funny!


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 5, 2008)

NUDE SAMUS PIX IN SPOILER SO MODS DONT SEE


Spoiler


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 5, 2008)

Let it die dammit!


----------



## Raika (Dec 5, 2008)

Muahahaha we shall nevah let eet die!


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 5, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Let it die dammit!


NO


----------



## Eternal Myst (Dec 5, 2008)

Orangegamer said:
			
		

> u guys are off topic
> anywho
> coolbho3000
> if u think this real
> ...


OK



Spoiler


----------



## Raika (Dec 5, 2008)

Thats not samus! Where's the robot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: Here


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 5, 2008)

This the real samus cheat


Spoiler


----------



## Raika (Dec 5, 2008)

No it's not, and the guests who are reading this are pervs.


----------



## Veho (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## Raika (Dec 5, 2008)

The robo i posted was much cooler. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



THIS:


----------



## VariaTyra (Dec 5, 2008)

it's not a rodot. it's battle armer created by the* chozo that raise samus


----------



## Raika (Dec 5, 2008)

VariaTyra said:
			
		

> it's not a robot. it's battle armor created by the* chozo that raised samus


Fix'd your grammatical errors.


----------



## VariaTyra (Dec 6, 2008)

?? wat... wat error?
i just sent it too fast. i type game talk too much.... ya see... i play a lot of da fighting games... o.o and FPS games
*giggles*
but i have my girlly side... it pops out some times. i am more of a tomboy... lol...


----------



## VariaTyra (Dec 6, 2008)

oopes... double post.... lol


----------



## GeminiX (Aug 20, 2009)

Lyuse said:
			
		

> Why are you guys posting nude digital women ?
> 
> Samus is a guy btw



ur a retard. SAMUS is a GIRL A WOMAN play the metroid games the person in the suit IS A GIRL NAMED SAMUS DUMBSHIT


----------



## asdf (Aug 20, 2009)

GeminiX said:
			
		

> Lyuse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you fucking serious. You just bumped an 8 month old topic.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Aug 20, 2009)

asdf said:
			
		

> GeminiX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Objection!

Out of all the eight month old topics, this topic is the topic to bump.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 20, 2009)

C C C C C Combo Breaker!!!11!1

I also just noticed BoneMonkey's site has expired... Too sad... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :yayBoneMonkey:


----------



## RiderLeangle (Aug 20, 2009)

The joke is on you guys.  I already have seen samus nude!


.....Wait....Is this something I'd want to admit?......


----------



## Veho (Aug 20, 2009)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> .....Wait....Is this something I'd want to admit?......


Sure, why not? After all, Samus is a cool guy, eh kills Metroids and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## overslept (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh, god, not this again


----------



## RiderLeangle (Aug 21, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> RiderLeangle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If samus is a guy.. He must be one master at "tucking"....


----------



## Veho (Aug 21, 2009)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> If samus is a guy.. He must be one master at "tucking"....


Two words: cache-sexe. 

Wait, it's hyphenated, does that make it one word?


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 21, 2009)

Now here's a thread that needed epic revival.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 22, 2009)

Does the cheat work with brawl plus?


----------



## RiderLeangle (Aug 22, 2009)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Does the cheat work with brawl plus?


Yep.  But it's better there because now you can get snapshots from anywhere!


----------



## metroid lover 2n (Aug 22, 2009)

this code isn't working


----------



## RiderLeangle (Aug 22, 2009)

metroid lover 2nd account said:
			
		

> this code isn't working


What are you talking about? It works perfectly!



Spoiler



Don't tell me you registered for this and didn't read the topic


----------



## Domination (Aug 22, 2009)

Theres really an account called metroid lover.... is that his alt?


----------



## metroid lover 2n (Aug 22, 2009)

i read it ,and it didnt work


----------



## metroid lover 2n (Aug 22, 2009)

i try like a million fuckiong times and yes taht othger account is mine i forgot the password


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 22, 2009)

Obvious Troll is obvious.


----------



## metroid lover 2n (Aug 22, 2009)

sorry for my previous bad spelling but tell me if this is real or not
PLZ??????????????????????????????????


----------



## Domination (Aug 22, 2009)

I doubt he wouldn't know the truth seeing that he posted a year ago here.


----------



## metroid lover 2n (Aug 22, 2009)

so it's fake?


----------



## Domination (Aug 22, 2009)

Geez, sorry dude I seriously dunno. Maybe I'll go read through the whole thread and go figure it. Then I'll come back to tell you a few hours later.


----------



## metroid lover 2n (Aug 22, 2009)

okay.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Aug 22, 2009)

Well of course it's real. If it doesn't work for you, you're obviously not trying hard enough.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 22, 2009)

Woooooooosh van the boooooooooosh is the way to go.


----------



## Tokiopop (Aug 23, 2009)

I tired it 400 times and omg the boobs.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 23, 2009)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Woooooooosh van the boooooooooosh is the way to go.


qft


----------



## B-Blue (Aug 23, 2009)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> qft
> 
> QTF
> 
> ...



FqT


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## iPikachu (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Nov 26, 2009)

iPikachu is lesbian? D:


----------



## mrfatso (Nov 28, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> iPikachu is lesbian? D:





Thanks guys for the code, woot, boobies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love boobies


----------



## zeromac (Nov 30, 2009)

Wern't we talking about nude samus last year in here?


----------



## alidsl (Nov 30, 2009)

I think so


----------



## luke_c (Nov 30, 2009)

alidsl said:
			
		

> I think so


How would you know IMPOSTER


----------



## dnapolian (Dec 19, 2009)

kais said:
			
		

> ndzrstsms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


send me one 2 plz
[email protected]


----------



## Eon-Rider (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey guys, I know this was posted ages ago but is there an expiry date? I can't get the code to work.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Dec 19, 2009)

It still works perfectly, 100%. If it doesn't work for you, you're not _trying hard enough_!



			
				dnapolian said:
			
		

> kais said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's against the rules to ask for pr0nz!


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 20, 2009)

DOES IT WORK ON R4?!?!?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Dec 20, 2009)

.:Crimonite:. said:
			
		

> DOES IT WORK ON R4?!?!?



NO YOU NEED THE NEW PR0NZ KERNEL UDPATE?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!


----------



## prowler (Dec 20, 2009)

Its funny how many people have viewed this thread.


----------



## boof222 (Dec 20, 2009)

it nearly has as many views as the you are banned game


----------



## WildWon (Dec 21, 2009)

WILL THIS CODE WORK ON BRAWL WII EMULATED ON DS THROUGH TRASH-80 EMULATION ON MY XBMC?!

Cause i heart cawks boobs.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 21, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> WILL THIS CODE WORK ON BRAWL WII EMULATED ON DS THROUGH TRASH-80 EMULATION ON MY XBMC?!
> 
> Cause i heart cawks boobs.



This made me lol, as my dad still has a Trash-80. Z.z


----------



## Halo6092 (Apr 14, 2010)

Ok even I tried the cheat. I tried 999 times. Still nothing. Plz tell me step by step.

[EDIT: I am playing it in Dolphin SVN R 5026 and the game is PAL.]


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 14, 2010)

Halo6092 said:
			
		

> Ok even I tried the cheat. I tried 999 times. Still nothing. Plz tell me step by step.


Nice bump.

But anyway, you need to turn off your console and back away. Wait for a few weeks and it'll enable.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't need the cheat.. I've already seen samus nude...
Just sayin'....


----------



## prowler (Apr 15, 2010)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> I don't need the cheat.. I've already seen samus nude...
> Just sayin'....


You haven't *officially* seen her nude.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 15, 2010)

why the fuck rez a 2 year old thread?!


----------



## prowler (Apr 15, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> why the fuck rez a 2 year old thread?!


It's what they get in search engines.
Dirty minded people.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 15, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> why rez a 2 year old thread?!


Last post was December, so in a way it isn't necessarily two years old.


----------



## WildWon (Apr 15, 2010)

Does it matter when its EoF?


----------



## mameks (Apr 15, 2010)

Why peeps create accounts *JUST* for this? Dirty people.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 15, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Does it matter when its EoF?


No.


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 16, 2010)

thank you mthr...? i think


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 16, 2010)

Someone close this thread already kthx


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 16, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1st post Mar 13 2008, 06:15 AM

so yes it is


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 16, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Someone close this thread already kthx


This thread is important to the history of the Testing Area/EoF. I'd be really sad to see it go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Btw, if it doesn't work, you're not trying *hard *enough.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2010)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFLCOPTER!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 16, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that (see: necessarily), but the age of the thread can sometimes be counted by the date of the last post in some cases.


----------



## Veho (Apr 16, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> You haven't *officially* seen her nude.


Or _have_ I?


----------



## Halo6092 (Apr 17, 2010)

Still nothing


----------



## prowler (Apr 17, 2010)

Halo6092 said:
			
		

> Still nothing


ur doin it wrong.


----------



## Halo6092 (Apr 18, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Halo6092 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then how should i do it?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 18, 2010)

Halo6092 said:
			
		

> Prowler485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The OP forgot to tell you.
You have to press the keyboard buttons 'N-U-D-E-A-N-D-H-A-W-T'.


----------



## Halo6092 (Apr 18, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Halo6092 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still nothing.

But I am gonna try it again.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 18, 2010)

Halo6092 said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your .iso must be the V:2.0 revision.
You have to have V.1.0 of Brawl to use the cheat. Nintendo removed it in V.1.0. Search 'Super Smash Bros Brawl Version 1.0' on Google.


----------



## Halo6092 (Apr 18, 2010)

Then how should i do it?
[/quote]
The OP forgot to tell you.
You have to press the keyboard buttons 'N-U-D-E-A-N-D-H-A-W-T'.
[/quote]


Your .iso must be the V:2.0 revision.
You have to have V.1.0 of Brawl to use the cheat. Nintendo removed it in V.1.0. Search 'Super Smash Bros Brawl Version 1.0' on Google.
[/quote]

Sad for me. I found a torrent and it has 4 seeds and 0 leechers. :'(


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 18, 2010)

Halo6092 said:
			
		

> Then how should i do it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sucks.
No point in downloading it.


----------



## Halo6092 (Apr 18, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> That sucks.
> No point in downloading it.



Too bad. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 18, 2010)

Halo6092 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I should reveal the truth, now.
There is no Nude cheat. We lied!


----------



## mameks (Apr 18, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Halo6092 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, no! [sarcasm]Really?[/sarcasm]


----------



## prowler (Apr 18, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> I guess I should reveal the truth, now.
> There is no Nude cheat. We lied!


Er, no?
It's working on this end.


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 21, 2010)

You fucking morons. Its a nude Wario cheat.

BEST CHEAT EVER!


----------



## Finalfantasyt1fa (Dec 15, 2010)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Dingler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Samus is female you idiots


----------



## Goli (Dec 15, 2010)

Finalfantasyt1fa said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think someone is retarded and didn't get the joke.


----------



## playallday (Dec 15, 2010)

Who keeps bumping this?

Can we get a lock on this?


----------



## mameks (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 16, 2010)

Tundra said:
			
		

> Who keeps bumping this?


People who don't know how to find what they're looking for on google?...
I mean it takes 30 seconds tops to find nude Samus if you know what you're doing...
..............Not that I know anything about this.............................................................


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 16, 2010)

Finalfantasyt1fa said:
			
		

> Samus is female you idiots
> Wait, what?
> And there's me thinking she was a really sexy robot.
> 
> ...


----------



## coolbho3000 (Dec 16, 2010)

Don't lock this it's an integral part of gbatemp history


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 16, 2010)

You guys got to try that bonus level didn't you? I screencapped.. Although this is all I can show...


----------



## Maplemage (Dec 16, 2010)

I remember using brawl hacks and then I changed a character to peach and she was nude =D


----------



## Sterling (Dec 16, 2010)

Wait, is this still alive (and nude)!?!


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 16, 2010)

Wow.

hilarious thread is hilarious.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you whoever bumped this old thread.


----------



## Sausage Head (Dec 16, 2010)

tested, works also on the ps3 version


----------



## gameboy13 (Dec 16, 2010)

This brings back memories.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Dec 16, 2010)

Tundra said:
			
		

> Who keeps bumping this?
> 
> Can we get a lock on this?


Bump


----------



## Sop (Dec 17, 2010)

Bumpity bump.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 17, 2010)

Go to sleeep, go to sleeep, 
go to sleep na-ked Sa-mus,
In my bed, lay yay your head,
The blanket's soft but I am not!

go to sleeeep, little one.
This thread has given us some good laughs.
Go to sleeeep, little one.
The debauchery's just be-gun.

_*cuts out the light and turns on the night-vision camera*_


----------

